# Annoying Adverts



## skyscraper101 (Jan 2, 2020)

Simon Cowell hawking Barclaycard

"So when Barclaycard told me about their repayment calculator, which shows me how by paying a little bit more each month can lead to me paying less interest. I was shocked"


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

All of them


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 2, 2020)

It's 2020, and people are still watching adverts?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 2, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's 2020, and people are still watching adverts?



What else am I meant to do when they come on when I’m watching the telly? [emoji53]


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2020)

I saw the McCains chips an today
It was so inclusive it made me very happy


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 3, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> What else am I meant to do when they come on when I’m watching the telly? [emoji53]



If there's something I want to watch on a commercial channel, I record it & watch later, skipping the ads.

If it's something I want to watch virtually straight away, I'll set it to record, and start watching it after allowing enough time to skip the ads (approx. 10-12 minutes per hour length of the programme), EG, a 2-hour programme will be safe to start watching around 20-24 minutes in, skip all the ads & finish watching at around the time the 'live broadcast' ends.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 3, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> If there's something I want to watch on a commercial channel, I record it & watch later, skipping the ads.
> 
> If it's something I want to watch virtually straight away, I'll set it to record, and start watching it after allowing enough time to skip the ads (approx. 10-12 minutes per hour length of the programme), EG, a 2-hour programme will be safe to start watching around 20-24 minutes in, skip all the ads & finish watching at around the time the 'live broadcast' ends.



Oh I see. I don’t have anything that records so wouldn’t be able to do that (and tbh I’m not really that arsed about seeing some ads anyway). I admire the dedication to the cause to avoid having to watch them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 3, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> Oh I see. I don’t have anything that records so wouldn’t be able to do that (and tbh I’m not really that arsed about seeing some ads anyway). I admire the dedication to the cause to avoid having to watch them.



Oh, fair enough.

There's no aerial here, just a dish, so I brought a Freesat box, seemed silly not to get one that could record. There's no real dedication involved, you just go into the TV guide, highlight the programme, and push the 'R' button. I tend to set it up on a Sunday for everything I want for the week ahead, up to the following Sat. or Sun., takes a long as having a cup of tea.  

On replay, the 'skip forward' button is set for 60 seconds, so 5 or 6 rapid presses tends get you to the end of ad break, if I over shoot, the 'skip back' is set for 15 seconds, it takes just 5-10 seconds to avoid a 5 or 6 minute break. 

You can also rewind 'live TV', whilst watching it, if you miss a bit of conversation or action - now that is the work of the devil!


----------



## Hesbmr (Jan 4, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> If there's something I want to watch on a commercial channel, I record it & watch later, skipping the ads.
> 
> If it's something I want to watch virtually straight away, I'll set it to record, and start watching it after allowing enough time to skip the ads (approx. 10-12 minutes per hour length of the programme), EG, a 2-hour programme will be safe to start watching around 20-24 minutes in, skip all the ads & finish watching at around the time the 'live broadcast' ends.


Seems to be a load of messing about to me. Just make a cup of tea and don’t watch the adverts. Most of them are a load of rubbish.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 6, 2020)

Hesbmr said:


> Seems to be a load of messing about to me. Just make a cup of tea and don’t watch the adverts. Most of them are a load of rubbish.



Not at all, it takes about half an hour a week to set-up recording everything I want in the coming week, bearing in mind for a new series you only have to set it once to record the lot.

Most channels* are allowed 12 minutes of 'spot ads' per hour at peak times, add in promotional trailers & sponsorship 'tags' at the start & end of each break, you are looking at up to 3 x 5 minute breaks an hour, 15 minutes in total - I can skip past all that shit in under a minute per hour. I certainly wouldn't want 3 cups of tea an hour!  

* Public Service Broadcasters (channels 3 to 5) are limited to 8 minutes of 'spot ads' per hour at peak times, so about 10 minutes with the other shit added in.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2020)

Have to say I do miss the days when I had Sky Plus and used to have several things pre-setup to record and I'd wizz past the ads.

That said, TV used to be less shit back then. i think I'd struggle to find more than a handful of things I'd bother to record in advance nowadays. Especially as almost everything is on demand now.


----------



## gosub (Feb 16, 2020)

Starbucks coat tailing transgender as a justification of their scrawl a name on a cup policy


----------



## gosub (Feb 21, 2020)

The Jameson advert: Nobody called it  Jemisan ever. Nor will they,


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm annoyed by the music in the Co op ad that's on all4 or whatever they call it. I feel I should know what it is but I can't make out the words. It's sort  of ska punk


----------



## Espresso (Mar 8, 2020)

Have  I been saying guru wrong all these years or is the announcer on the Car Gurus advert taking the piss?
I thought it was gooooo rooooo, not like the end of kangaroo.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 9, 2020)

The Microsoft team's advert.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 11, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I'm annoyed by the music in the Co op ad that's on all4 or whatever they call it. I feel I should know what it is but I can't make out the words. It's sort  of ska punk


I was sent on a geographic wild goose chase because I thought was Sidcup Beat and not Simka. Easy mistake to make?


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2020)

That Velux Extensions ad has soared into top place for me:

"We spend so much time indoors..."

YES, YES I KNOW, FUCK OFF!!!


----------



## gosub (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## bmd (Apr 22, 2020)

As opposed to defying the laws of Physics? 

Cunt off.


----------



## gosub (May 5, 2020)

Nivea proud sponsers of Liverpool FC - why its not like they've ever won the Premiership or anything


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2020)

Fevertree tonic.  I am sure it is lovely.  BUT...

If you think 3/4 of my drink is mixer, you have clearly never seen me pour a drink.

Also I am not paying for a tonic that is as expensive per ml as the fucking gin that I buy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2020)

Epona said:


> Fevertree tonic.  I am sure it is lovely.  BUT...
> 
> If you think 3/4 of my drink is mixer, you have clearly never seen me pour a drink.
> 
> Also I am not paying for a tonic that is as expensive per ml as the fucking gin that I buy.


Agreed. However my wife is a fever tree drinker and actually uses a measure to measure it out . . . Then sticks five ice in it. I'm quite glad of it actually, because it's such a ball ache, she probably only ends up having two or three and doesn't get smashed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2020)

Adverts on Youtube have been even worse than usual since all this started - recently lots of "sell shit using Amazon" and other get-rich quick schemes...

But also cheap tat - and here is a SECOND dodgy gadget for unblocking ears.

Just how many people are there with this much gunge in their ears ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2020)

Earwax can cause memory loss??


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 9, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Earwax can cause memory loss??


You forgotten already?


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 216717


I'm being hounded across the Interwebs by this.  

Now it's at a point where I often have this twice on a single webpage. Why is this everywhere and why do they think anybody would want to look at this ? It feels like some massive troll experiment.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2020)

The weird thing is - as one who apparently has the gene, in Asia, where doubtless these things are conceived, they tend to have dry earwax that crumbles and falls out by itself ... perhaps they just assume that everyone in the rest of the world has a massive earwax problem.
At one place I went to work when I was 17, one of the old-timers felt it necessary to tell me that during national service he was renowned for his ability to extract earwax with a hair clip ...  

That said, when I was younger, I had my ears syringed a few times ...

EDIT:- ear-candling ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

WTAF ?

Instead of chucking some in your shopping basket every once in a while, have your laundry detergent posted to you in small quantities...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

Another soylent-type gunge in a packet.

By all accounts "eating healthily is impossible"  - etc ...


----------



## Thaw (Jul 8, 2020)

Galbani mozzarella radio adverts are condescending. Its really not so difficult to pronounce.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 24, 2020)

There is an advert for Jane Plan, where you sign up and they deliver you calorie controlled meals for weight loss. The woman on it says "It's so easy. All my meals are pre-prepared"

I am pretty sure that prepared doesn't need another pre- prefix. If it wasn't prepared when you got it then it would only be pared, Which makes no sense.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2020)

Visa - huge American multinational telling people how good it is to give them money by supporting local businesses. Fuck off.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2020)

The "just shy of 40 years pension - he took all of it" ad, which doesn't point out that this was enabled by the government's pension changes a few years ago.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 24, 2020)

Every one of them. All adverts should be banned. Word of mouth should be the only means of propagation.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 25, 2020)

Royale Life. 

What on earth are those trousers?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Royale Life.
> 
> What on earth are those trousers?


Indeed - and the jacket, come to that ...

And "over-45" - I don't think I'd ever be old enough for a gated bungalow ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 25, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Indeed - and the jacket, come to that ...
> 
> And "over-45" - I don't think I'd ever be old enough for a gated bungalow ...
> 
> View attachment 223595



Gated bungalow?

It's a caravan park


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 26, 2020)

The McDonalds one with people getting too excited about it.

Just fuck off. I haven't had a McDonalds since 1991 and your advert isn't going to change that


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2020)

Youtube have been hosting some incredibly stupid adverts recently, but at least some of them are targetted.
I've just ordered a £24 watch to replace the previous one which packed up after 11 years ...
I actually sent back a £30 one that was too shiny.



So naturally, Youtube shows me loads of adverts for garish Swiss watches that were too expensive for them to show the prices...

And now THIS :-

"Quite possibly the best _watch roll _in the world. A game changing hexagon shaped luxury case for up to three ... 24 May 2020"









						This is how Wei Rolls: Bennett Winch's Ultimate Watch Rolls | The Rake
					

<p>Not content with the classic watch roll, Wei Koh met with Bennett Winch to design the ultimate watch transporter, now available on The Rake.</p>




					therake.com


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2020)

for discerning men


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2020)

More of the same ... just *who *do they think I am ?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 10, 2020)

I was on the local bus a couple of years ago - poorish area of Cornwall  - and a  woman (late teens) was saying how she'd paid £800 for her bag - looked nice but was just a handbag. Reminded me of a mate once said "She had a coat on that cost more than I do". 

I felt like saying "A HAAAANDBAAAAG?"


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2020)

They're on a roll today ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2020)

Is this for real ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2020)

Amazon. The North Korean propaganda dept would be proud of those.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2020)

I reckon YouTube are showing really shit adverts in the hope of forcing people onto premium.
The fake painkilling patches make me want to assault someone...


----------



## two sheds (Aug 11, 2020)

I wouldn't do that gg, they'll need painkilling patches at the very least if you did that. 

Not seen the ad though


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2020)

I may need to have words with Google ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2020)

This is moar like it cos I iz a scientist innit ...


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 17, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Adverts on Youtube have been even worse than usual since all this started - recently lots of "sell shit using Amazon" and other get-rich quick schemes...
> 
> But also cheap tat - and here is a SECOND dodgy gadget for unblocking ears.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I get the same ads too - there’s loads of content showing that 99.9% of these get rich mentoring courses are unsurprisingly scams.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 21, 2020)

"l know how to keep my body healthy, but how do l keep my mouth healthy?"

Isn't your mouth part of your body?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2020)

W.T.A.F. ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## steveseagull (Aug 21, 2020)

Galbani mozzarella radio ad. She needs removing from polite society and never allowed to return.


----------



## steveseagull (Aug 21, 2020)

Also that Very 'Back to School' advert on the radio. She needs removing from polite society and never allowed to return.


----------



## steveseagull (Aug 21, 2020)

Specsavers ear test advert on radio with a bloke pretending he is deaf.   He needs removing from polite society and never allowed to return.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2020)

Another tacky bullshit product advertised on youtube.
Not suitable for the "electro-sensitive" (sic)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2020)

Industrial toenail clippers that can apparently cut wire. £11.99


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 23, 2020)

It's not annoying but the Donkey Charity advert on More4 is intense!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 23, 2020)

Snoop Dogg hawking JustEat 👎


----------



## two sheds (Aug 23, 2020)

any fucking thing with footballers in. Like they don't earn enough from kicking the ball around.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't like the way the lady says Citroen on the latest ads. It's like she's trying to clear her throat


----------



## dessiato (Aug 24, 2020)

I like the current Durex lubricant ad we have here. I like how it includes male female, and female female interaction. It would be nice to include male male but I guess that's a step too far at the moment.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2020)

More massive mismatch ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2020)

I wonder what the flooding potential is there ...


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2020)

The advert for Kentucky Fried Chicken making a big fat deal of crossing out/pixillating FINGER LICKING from their branding, because of coronavirus. 
Nobody, but nobody eats that with a knife and fork. Ever. So unless they think all of their customers are filthy dirty bastards who rub their hands all over the floor and spit and snotter on their own fingers before they offer a random other person a bit of their chicken, what is the sodding point of the advert?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2020)

Every fucking gambling ad. I know the answer to the question but why are they allowed to persuade people to gamble? Particularly the ones stressing responsible gambling and Gambleaware. They know full well that's not going to dissuade an addicted gambler, which is the type they really profit from. Like telling people to jack up responsibly and stop when it stops being fun


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Industrial toenail clippers that can apparently cut wire. £11.99
> 
> View attachment 227488



I took a chunk out of a toe with one of those type of things.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Every fucking gambling ad. I know the answer to the question but why are they allowed to persuade people to gamble? Particularly the ones stressing responsible gambling and Gambleaware. They know full well that's not going to dissuade an addicted gambler, which is the type they really profit from. Like telling people to jack up responsibly and stop when it stops being fun


Double like. I hate every single one of these ads. Not just for what they are and the misery they perpetuate, but they’re almost always shit ‘lads’ type of things. Ray Winston et al.

They should be banned.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 4, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Double like. I hate every single one of these ads. Not just for what they are and the misery they perpetuate, but they’re almost always shit ‘lads’ type of things. Ray Winston et al.
> 
> They should be banned.



I posted this on another thread.



I have this new drug. It's addictive and very expensive.

I still want to sell it to you though, despite knowing what a cunt of a thing it is.

So, don't take too many at a time,

Take a break off sometimes (if you can),

Put a limit on how many you buy

Keep a check on many hours straight you are necking them.

Due to this drug you can lose everything in your life, then your life itself.

I don't care really, I will mouth the platitudes, maybe even give a few bob to the Samaritans and GA, but please don't stop consuming.

Those 'harm reduction' gambling industries obscenities makes me want to stir up the populace, fire up the torches and sharpen the pitchforks, and march on Ladbrokes'.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2020)

yep encouraging addiction that takes food out of the mouths of kids and (mainly you'd imagine) wives to add a few thousand more to the bank accounts of rich fuckers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2020)

NO.











						Comfortable Snore Relief Air Purifier Filter Snoring Solution
					

Features: Superior Quality Materials: Our Anti Snoring Device is constructed from the highest quality materials on the market. This product is tough and durable, unlike imitation devices on the market that are manufactured to be disposable. Ultra Portable – Bring It Anywhere: The Micro CPAP was...




					www.saltdays.co.uk


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 8, 2020)

Radio ad for Beacham's flu remedy. It says something about not letting coughs stop us. We're going to work. 

I can only hope this is a lazy rerun of last winter's ad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2020)

One more surreal bits of lockdown was when all the adverts went concerned, the fucking Go Compare man sounded like someone had nicked his chips. He's back to his annoyingly jovial self now though.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 8, 2020)

yes, pretending he's a human being


----------



## Espresso (Sep 8, 2020)

Ikea's tortoise and hare are giving me the right hump at the moment. What is it supposed to be about?


----------



## nick (Sep 8, 2020)

3 pages and still no mention of the Brexit TV advert with the arrows?


----------



## Epona (Sep 16, 2020)

The recent Starbucks ad is pissing me right off (other ads along similar lines are also cringe).

Of fucking course I want to see trans people represented across media including as actors in adverts, but Starbucks do not fucking care about the experience of trans or LGBTQ folks, they are only interested in selling coffee at ridiculous prices and making a vast profit.  Them going on in their ads about names being important while featuring someone talking about choosing a new name (which I imagine must be a massive step in someones life) seems like they are fucking parasitically trying to use gender/trans/sexuality issues as a fucking marketing tool and it needs to fucking stop.

This isn't equality or acceptance, it is a fucking massive corporation trying to make money by pretending to understand "issues".

Fuck right off, you fuckbuckets and get your filthy moneygrabbing hands off peoples' gender and sexuality rights.  It's just not on and the sooner people take this for the cynical money-generating bullshit that it is, the better.  Names are more than something to write on the side of an overpriced fucking takeaway coffee cup.

(ETA: socialist bisexual non-binary who hates Starbucks even more since they started their trans-themed ad campaigns - this isn't the first one but it fucking needs to not happen like this, this isn't understanding or inclusion, it is cynically marketing a current "issue" in an attempt to get market approval and proft).


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2020)

The BUPA ads, after most of the ad is targetting people with mental health issues. I thought it was for a national campaign or something, not some cunty private fucking healthcare business.

Oh, and those ones advertising 'click clack' laundry tabs, and how to close them so kiddies don't scoff them. 1) don't make something that looks so delicious to children, and 2) I can't fucking open the bastard things. End up ripping the whole lot off the top in one massive tantrum.



skyscraper101 said:


> Snoop Dogg hawking JustEat 👎


See, at first, that did my head in, but every time I watch it now, I see Snoop Dogg laughing all the way to the bank. He's got a proper smirk on.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 16, 2020)

.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 16, 2020)

One for the Editor: Brewdog "saving the planet"...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2020)

sojourner said:


> See, at first, that did my head in, but every time I watch it now, I see Snoop Dogg laughing all the way to the bank. He's got a proper smirk on.


thats where I'm at with snoop on this as well, just laughing at the advert. Fair play snoop, fair play you'll stick your name on any old shit and its not like you've done a decent record since the 90s.
He's even got his own weed brand now.


----------



## thismoment (Sep 16, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Oh, and those ones advertising 'click clack' laundry tabs, and how to close them so kiddies don't scoff them. 1) don't make something that looks so delicious to children, and 2) I can't fucking open the bastard things. End up ripping the whole lot off the top in one massive tantrum.


I don’t get the “clack” bit. Does the box make a double noise as in a click then a clack when it closes? If it does what’s a clack. All this time I thought I was mishearing the clack bit, because what’s a clack I thought. 

Click lock would make more sense to me.

Can you tell that I use washing powder


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 16, 2020)

On All4 at the moment you get the Colgate "smile" ad almost every break, it's just creepy. The farmer looks like he just buried his latest victim, the dad doesn't come across much better, like they did it together but he had to leave early to have a shower before the school run. Music makes it even worse



* Shudder *


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Oh, and those ones advertising 'click clack' laundry tabs, and how to close them so kiddies don't scoff them. 1) don't make something that looks so delicious to children, and 2) I can't fucking open the bastard things. End up ripping the whole lot off the top in one massive tantrum.



This, so much this.  Anything allegedly childproof is usually also Epona-proof and it is fucking embarrassing that I cannot do laundry without getting the OH to open the fucking box for me.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 17, 2020)

I was trying to open a can of some industrial cleaner or other a few years ago and was being roundly defeated by it when the bloke who I was paying (paying him, mind) to do the work on the house said "yes it's childproof"


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2020)

Youtube is now showing me adult hookup adverts


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2020)

And right on cue another "dating advice" arsehole.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2020)

Here's a way to ensnare the worried well.
You give them all their details and they give you  free estimate of what a (paid-for) blood test would reveal....


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2020)

This one is rather more flattering..


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 22, 2020)

Your Internet history is way worse than mine. And I don't even clear my browser


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 22, 2020)

In another note, a new hated across the whole family recently is the new asda "oh hi mate, I'm just filming an ad"... Um.... Ad.

It's cloyingly awful.

Don't think I've ever used that word in context before so it must be bad in my eyes


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 22, 2020)

Tbh, don't think I've ever used that word out of context either before the pedant police turn up

#pocketap


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2020)

Following on from "get your laundry detergent delivered by post" ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Your Internet history is way worse than mine. And I don't even clear my browser


I'm just amazed at WHERE I'm seeing them - the adverts on YouTube are trawling the depths right now - get rich quick, dreadful tat worthy of Exchange and mart ...

And on Facebook once you take the piss out of religious and woo woo adverts, they show you more and more ...
At the moment it's basement gamers who think anyone over 18 would actually want to watch ...


----------



## Thaw (Oct 2, 2020)

You don't need an office, you need an office;
You don't need Sean Bean


----------



## gosub (Oct 17, 2020)

A telly advert for a website selling outdoor Xmas decorations available on tic at 49%APR


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## scifisam (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm even more annoyed by the Royale London special elderly homes for over 45s now that I'm 45. 

It's not like the weird scam internet ads that I don't click on, "seniors in your area born between 1921-1982 need this product!" always with the same stock image of a delighted white bloke; this is an actual TV ad for actual properties.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 18, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 234849



I worry about your browsing history


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> I worry about your browsing history



The thing is as one doubtlessly labelled a "lefty SJW"-type, they deliberately target me with adverts attempting to sway me - so fundie religious advertising half the time I watch an atheist video for instance ...
This one was on Facebook ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2020)

Apparently it's Amharic ...



> From May Gerka, the Supreme Personality of Godhead
> Free Fluorescence
> Jump to: navigation, search Let's take a look at some of the most popular ones. The reason is that we are not anointed with oil.
> Look at all the things that have changed, the people of Nawarhat Abta Arbaate Kurnae Gezeu Teweshebu, the son of Koluu Melain Ab Geza Konka Misrahn
> ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 22, 2020)

It's only you who's getting these ads 

Just saying...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2020)

Fuck. Right. Off.

And *YATE* ???!! WTAF ?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

That fucking invest in a footballer 'game' - £100 fucking quid deposit and you get your money back "up to 500 fucking pounds"  wtaf?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2020)

A preposterous bullshit crowdfunder - $125 for Tesla woo ...


----------



## Doodler (Oct 27, 2020)

Pretty much any ad which tries to be all profound and emotional, like selling bog roll or whatever is of the same urgency as raising money for UNICEF.Also, that laid-back, sunlit, modern plaza-filled CGI city that appears in ads for lots of different things (recently Churchill Insurance).


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2020)

The video seemed to show some worried-well person sticking probes into apples in a greengrocers !


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 28, 2020)

Those 'a splash of the bold' adverts for Trivento wine.  Mainly annoying for being so prolific, and in my case because they worked.  I try not to be swayed by advertising - it's all bullshit, ultimately - but my local Sainsbury's had Trivento Malbec on special offer the other week so I bought a bottle, and found it's very nice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2020)

Swiss watches, currency trading and now this :-


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2020)

Not sure about the co-op 'app for repeat prescriptions'  - I quite like the co-op but does this mean your local surgery doesn't get the money?  

there was a protest recently to stop a pharmacy opening up in the local village which would have taken trade away from the surgery because people are supposed to use the nearest pharmacy nomatter who it is.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Not sure about the co-op 'app for repeat prescriptions'  - I quite like the co-op but does this mean your local surgery doesn't get the money?
> 
> there was a protest recently to stop a pharmacy opening up in the local village which would have taken trade away from the surgery because people are supposed to use the nearest pharmacy nomatter who it is.


In what way?, Our GP issues repeat prescriptions over t'web and they go straight to the pharmacy but you do get a choice to set up (and change) which one you want. I use the village one since it's easy walking distance.
If you go see them they won't give a paper prescription but send it to the pharmacy instead. But the last time I saw him he did ask if I wanted it to go to my regular one given there were 3 or 4 closer to the surgery than that.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2020)

not sure about your situation but when pharmacy wanted to set up in local village, and I think I'd have been forced to go to them, there was a local protest that it would take trade away from surgery. The pharmacy eventually didn't open.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2020)

and that Asda twat trying to give them a human face with a northern accent and pretending they have good employment practices and that he's actually a human being


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2020)

Here's a sort of accurately targetted advert - and advert for a beehive on a beekeeping video ...

... except the "Flow" hive is frowned upon by a lot of beekeepers as a step too far ...




Whenever I watch "Jesus as myth" videos recently, I get adverts for Hebrew New Testaments .


----------



## Idaho (Nov 27, 2020)

The casino.com advert is so low intellectual budget - I find it hilarious for some reason.

It tries to push the multicultural, any sexuality angle as a way to say that they will happily take anyone's money. So ham fisted and shallow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2020)

"Abdominal discomfort" ?
She means FARTING ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Daisy, daisy, daisy, daisy, daisy

Just fuck off


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 29, 2020)

Those toads dancing to Can't get you out of my head. They* probably thought it would be amusing. It isn't



*Not the toads, the ad agency


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 29, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Those toads dancing to Can't get you out of my head. They* probably thought it would be amusing. It isn't
> 
> 
> 
> *Not the toads, the ad agency


I was called a miserable bastard because I absolutely detest that advert. But its funny they said. No. It. Fucking. Isn't


----------



## two sheds (Dec 29, 2020)

Not seen the ad. But I share your pain


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 29, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> I was called a miserable bastard because I absolutely detest that advert. But its funny they said. No. It. Fucking. Isn't



It seems too contrived, like they were trying to create something to go viral. 

I'm probably overthinking it


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 31, 2020)

The reworked Peleton advert is really annoying. Too many smiley, smiley skinny people being hectored by a video presenter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 31, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> The reworked Peleton advert is really annoying. Too many smiley, smiley skinny people being hectored by a video presenter.


All the peleton adverts freak me out - but then I've never been physically motivated through being in a team - though I hope by the summer I may get back into group cycle rides with other wrinklies ...


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2020)

It's been on a while, so I'm surprised the car ad with Robert De Niro in hasn't been mentioned on this thread. Not only is it based solely around a very weak pun; you've also got to wonder why someone of his standing does it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2021)

WTAF ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 16, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> WTAF ?
> 
> View attachment 249022



Is that an online ad? What is in your browsing history to inspire that?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Is that an online ad? What is in your browsing history to inspire that?


Facebook


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 16, 2021)

Which one of you guys helped write the new Santander Advert, the one with the virtual Ant and Dec?

Cos "Grab yourself a virtual hobnob" _must_ have come from someone here...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2021)

The Covid-related adverts are pissing me off at the moment - like the lethal UV room steriliser (with proximity cutout to save cats and children who enter while it's on ..
At least on Facebook you can report or comment on them, not so on Youtube.


----------



## stavros (Jan 23, 2021)

Amazon have started some ads based on their environmental credentials, focusing on their electric delivery vehicles, rather than their business model of rampant consumerism.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 23, 2021)

Any advert jumping on Covid and lock down as their USP.

Go ahead, kill yourselves.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2021)

And another covid advert. I made sure to stuff the comments with helpful reminders about how to actually deal with the threat, plus liberal quantities of :- #COVID


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2021)

Possibly worst of all are those ads for Shell and Amazon preaching how we should all follow their lead and become environmentally responsible.  They need to be actually illegal.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 1, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> The reworked Peleton advert is really annoying. Too many smiley, smiley skinny people being hectored by a video presenter.


I have a crush on the smiley woman on that advert


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 1, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> And another covid advert. I made sure to stuff the comments with helpful reminders about how to actually deal with the threat, plus liberal quantities of :- #COVID
> 
> 
> View attachment 251345


I dislike these adverts too but haven't they always been around? I don't see the covid Link other than they are maybe pushing them more at the moment?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I dislike these adverts too but haven't they always been around? I don't see the covid Link other than they are maybe pushing them more at the moment?


I feel certain they know exactly what they're doing.

There's a log in the park covered in turkey tail fungi I could grind up and sell online in capsule form...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I feel certain they know exactly what they're doing.
> 
> There's a log in the park covered in turkey tail fungi I could grind up and sell online in capsule form...



that's only preventative for bird flu


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2021)

A recipe box ad with the enola gay synth, seems incongruous and gets the song stuck in my head every time. Nothing says dinner time like remembering the first nuclear bomb ever dropped in anger.


----------



## campanula (Feb 1, 2021)

Most of them (TV ads) , get up my nose...but yep, DotCommunist, there is one of those foodie ads where I would do physical violence to the entire fucking family just to wipe their wholesome smirks off their faces...(feeling out of sorts today).


----------



## NoXion (Feb 1, 2021)

Apparently YouTube is now serving up porn ads:



The porn ad is censored, but YouTube's TOS doesn't make allowances for that! The hypocrisy of YouTube is laid bare; demonetising content creators for stupid reasons like swearing, while allowing literal smut to be advertised on their platform.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2021)

I take little notice of adverts. Mrs Tag has been trying to point out the new Brut add to me with Vinnie Jones. It's very rude she says...sorry it's a bit poor but I'm sure you will understand


----------



## Espresso (Feb 3, 2021)

Mrs hash tag is right. 
Every time I see that advert I am surprised it was approved for daytime telly.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 3, 2021)

I really hadn't noticed it until she pointed it out


----------



## stavros (Feb 4, 2021)

There's a Barclays ad at the moment that's using a strange, soft version of the Prodigy's _Out of Space_.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> There's a Barclays ad at the moment that's using a strange, soft version of the Prodigy's _Out of Space_.


You know you are old when....music like this is used in ads


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 4, 2021)

I am especially annoyed by the bewellied fishmonger who stomps uninvited into some house and spoons some white gloop onto a prawn curry.  She then says 'delicious' in a silly way.



Spoiler: Schoolboy filth



If there weren't some mention of fish you'd think it was an ad for the Spunk Marketing Board


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2021)

I don't know how good the tech is. but I found this amusing.


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> You know you are old when....music like this is used in ads



There's none of the lyrics; a credit card which promises to take your brain to another dimension isn't something I'd want.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 16, 2021)

Iggy Pop hawking beach holidays.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 16, 2021)

No matter who they are for, all of the on-line car ads are doing my head in, whether they're on the radio or the TV.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 16, 2021)

Yeh - still being shown on pristine beaches and in unspoiled countryside.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2021)

Youtube definitely using the stick to get me to pay for it.
Even had the ionic detox foot spa yesterday....
And the fake pain patch is still around..
How is this shit even allowed ?


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Iggy Pop hawking beach holidays.



It's a disgrace that he's left insurance sales behind.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2021)

There's actually only one ad that I see that I actually engage with and try to remember as it's on and that's the 111 ad for the NHS. Worth knowing that is.


----------



## stavros (Feb 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> There's a Barclays ad at the moment that's using a strange, soft version of the Prodigy's _Out of Space_.



This is what I was referring to:


----------



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Youtube definitely using the stick to get me to pay for it.
> Even had the ionic detox foot spa yesterday....
> And the fake pain patch is still around..
> How is this shit even allowed ?
> View attachment 254684



jesus. Is that what normal web looks like. Get an ad blocker.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 2, 2021)

Aunt Bessie's.....my nan's blind but we still let her slave away by herself in the kitchen cooking a huge roast dinner for everyone. What an amazing woman she is (and what cunts we all are).


----------



## Chz (Mar 4, 2021)

It's not so much that it's annoying in and of itself. It's that they paid someone to come up with the jingle.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2021)

The winner has to be.....the new Airbnb as. Some awful people crucifying sweet child o mine. Fuck, it's dreadful.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2021)

Northern accents in ads to show how trustworthy the company is  fuck off you're nasty fuckers too

Landan accent from smoothly bearded car salesman  fuck off you're no different either


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> There's a Barclays ad at the moment that's using a strange, soft version of the Prodigy's _Out of Space_.



They've done another one, this time with the Happy Mondays' _Step On_.


----------



## gosub (Apr 21, 2021)

M&S cheese and pickle 'toasties faux recipe segment .  who doesn't know  how to make a toasties...apart from the bloke in the advert who pan fries the bread, making it it a US style grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Apr 21, 2021)

We have Absolute Radio on at work. 

There's always a groan/chortle when the immortal words 'Hi, Phillip Schofield here...' pop up.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 21, 2021)

Radio ads are the main reason I hardly ever listen to commercial radio live.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2021)

That ad with the annoying pretend dialect for buying cars that repeatedly namechecks the company.
"You need fuckwits"
"Fuckwits?"
"Fuckwits?"
"Yes fuckwits.
And you can get fuckwitcover too".


----------



## Espresso (Apr 24, 2021)

The RNIB have a telly ad on at the moment with a woman telling us about the work she does helping blind people. No issue with that. 
But I really don't understand why everything she says is also on the screen as a subtitle.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 24, 2021)

something so annoying about the people's postcode lottery singing


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 24, 2021)

We don't do adverts at home. Stream sometimes, T.V's mainly for the PS4.

Was up in Northumberland last week, great little cottage, ducks, freshly re-opened village pub. Blue skies very relaxing. Till this fucking brain invader interrupted Frasier and my bacon sandwich





Advertising scum. It was 8.30 in the morning


----------



## DotCommunist (May 1, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Snoop Dogg hawking JustEat 👎


----------



## Raheem (May 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> This is what I was referring to:



That's Max Romeo, who provided a certain amount of "inspiration" to The Prodigy.


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2021)

Raheem said:


> That's Max Romeo, who provided a certain amount of "inspiration" to The Prodigy.



I think it's the Prodigy, who of course sampled Max Romeo for the original. The bit where the lounge starts to explode has the more ravey bit that Liam added.


----------



## felixthecat (May 6, 2021)

Verisure Alarm systems one with the 2 dads. It brings out my inner homicidal maniac - I want to kill polo neck jumper dad in the face


----------



## scalyboy (May 6, 2021)

Farage ad on YouTube; punting some financial advisory service. I don’t want Mr Margate Toad thrust in my face every time I search for some Chicago house or UK lovers rock. Damn him


----------



## stavros (May 8, 2021)

Fresh from hawking We Buy Any Car, Phil Schofield is now pushing gin on the telly.

What would Gordon say?


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2021)

Why do Hollywood A-listers do terrible adverts, especially for UK-specific products? De Niro did a cringe-worthy one for some brand of car a few months ago; now Clooney is being used to sell Warburtons bread.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2021)

This looks ominious.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 8, 2021)

The new fucker from Dominoes pizza


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm not sure where to put this ... I have certainly in the past been a customer for DMX disco lighting ...












						Disco Lights, Gvoo Sound Activated Party Light DMX512 LED Stage Projector with Remote Control for Home Outdoor Holidays Parties and Birthday : Amazon.co.uk: Musical Instruments & DJ
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders of £20 or more. Buy Disco Lights, Gvoo Sound Activated Party Light DMX512 LED Stage Projector with Remote Control for Home Outdoor Holidays Parties and Birthday at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 18, 2021)

Has anyone mention "Parsley Box" yet?

The old lady who gets her ready meals that don't need refrigerating (boke) and the start line "some things I like to do a lot, and others not do much", just before she invites the old boy who's in her phone as "silver fox" round for dinner.

I can't be alone in thinking what she doesn't like to do so much. The hussy


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2021)

sovereignb said:


> The new fucker from Dominoes pizza


Oh god, is that the yodelling one?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't know, I reach for the 'mute' button as soon as it comes on  

/blissfully unaware


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2021)

I was being deluged with coffee adverts on Facebook - including coffee mixed with ground up mushrooms and all sorts of other crap...

And having shut those down, it's now "supplements" - often cheap spices you can buy in the supermarket - plus things like "special" vitamin C that's better absorbed than ordinary vitamin C - the cheapest vitamin available ...


----------



## Thaw (Jun 23, 2021)

What's so funny about Gary Lineker saying "Pancakes"?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Jun 30, 2021)

I can't find a recording of it online, so you'll have to trust me on this. In their latest ad Warner Leisure Hotels are offering a "free Coronavirus guarantee".


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2021)

stavros said:


> I can't find a recording of it online, so you'll have to trust me on this. In their latest ad Warner Leisure Hotels are offering a "free Coronavirus guarantee".


What if you don't want the coronavirus?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 30, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> What if you don't want the coronavirus?


Don't go to a hotel?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2021)

"Wellness" medicine with bonus tongue scraper.
Yours for only £45

Bacopa monnieri (Brahmi), Convolvulus pluricaulis (Shankhavali), Phyllanthus emblica (Amla), Withania somnifera (Ashwagandha), Passiflora coccinea (Krishna Kamal), Nardostachys jatamansi (Jatamansi), Vetiveria zizianioides (Valo), Ocimum sanctum (Tulsi), Piper longum (Pimplimul), Cyperus scarious (Nagarmotha), Crocus sativas (Kesar), Vegetable cellulose capsule


----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2021)

I was in a local shop today, and there were a load of boxes of Bud Light by the till. They all had the face, but not the rest of the head of Kieran Trippier covering one side, and were spooky as fuck. It seems you could also have Jordan Pickford or Kyle Walker scaring people, and probably the rest of the England squad.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> I was in a local shop today, and there were a load of boxes of Bud Light by the till. They all had the face, but not the rest of the head of Kieran Trippier covering one side, and were spooky as fuck. It seems you could also have Jordan Pickford or Kyle Walker scaring people, and probably the rest of the England squad.
> 
> View attachment 277925



I saw a banner for this in our local recently, the thing that struck me was they all have a facial expression that looks as though they are silently trying to signal "I am being held hostage, please send help".  I suppose I might look like that if I was forced to advertise Bud Light.


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2021)

There's a film that's being advertised at the moment called "Old". Apparently it's "in cinemas July 23", so only two years to wait.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2021)

Really ?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 24, 2021)

I hate the Cisco webex/mclaren f1 combo advert doing the rounds on the sport channels. It’s so fake and cringe.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 25, 2021)

"Making something out of nothiiinnnggg". 

It's just mayonnaise mate.


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2021)

The Vodafone ads which flank the breaks on C4's Lions rugby highlights are abysmal. They feature David Flatman, Maggie Aklphonsi and Sam Warburton sitting on a sofa, and one of them says something random but unfunny.

Be thankful that I can't find a clip.


----------



## Epona (Aug 13, 2021)

"Don't let erectile disfunction leave you impotent"

... okaaayyy....


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2021)

This is an American version of the current UK advert for Contour Legacy leg pillows. As with the UK ad, I always think part of the reason people are struggling to sleep is that they've got no duvet or sheets.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Aug 28, 2021)

You'd have to say five masculine archetypes the fifth of which is Twat.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 28, 2021)

Youtube's advertising is out of fucking control. Aside from normal advertising, which is shit enough, you get 'ads' from conspiraloons talking up the 'Great Reset'. I've even had to bear witness to some racist white twat performing his anti BLM hip hop track. The guy's name, iirc, was Tom MacDonald. That's not advertising, it's fucking hate speech.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

Just seen my first Christmas advert on TV, it's not even fucking October you moneygrabbing cunts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2021)

More woo woo on Facebook.
I reported the homeopathic water one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2021)

(Unless I misheard it...)

"As DPD knows, we all share the same address"

This outlook on what addresses mean may explain a lot about their delivery service...


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2021)

The Christmas ads encouraging people to buy others (including children) expensive gifts. Cunts 

Have to admit I like the Poundland ad though 

My favourite is the Daisy ad: "look vacant" "no, no, more vacant than that and smile, smile and look vacant" ...


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2021)

Ok. 
This was advertised at me on Facebook.

Just what the everliving fuck!


----------



## Raheem (Nov 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> Ok.
> This was advertised at me on Facebook.
> 
> Just what the everliving fuck!
> ...


Make it your avatar.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Make it your avatar.



Is that a xenomorph emerging from Buddha via a vagina with teeth or am I misreading something.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 26, 2021)

An amazon advert where people keep saying That's a low price! That's a low price! No one ever says that. What people say is That's cheap. They can't say what people actually say because it might suggest it's low quality cheap shit.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> Is that a xenomorph emerging from Buddha via a vagina with teeth or am I misreading something.


Looks to me like a Buddha giving the thumbs up after a particularly delicious ice cream. Via a vagina with teeth.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 26, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> An amazon advert where people keep saying That's a low price! That's a low price! No one ever says that. What people say is That's cheap. They can't say what people actually say because it might suggest it's low quality cheap shit.


And you'd hope some of them would say That's cheap because you don't pay your fucking tax! That's driving local companies out of business because you don't pay your fucking tax!


----------



## smmudge (Nov 26, 2021)

two sheds said:


> My favourite is the Daisy ad: "look vacant" "no, no, more vacant than that and smile, smile and look vacant" ...



Ugh can't stand that advert. Daisy daisy daisy...daisy......no daisy..daiSHUT UP


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 26, 2021)

Those tacky Uber Eats adverts are doing my head in. I hear them about 5 times/hour on Spotify, and then have to watch on TV in the evening as well. If it's done one thing, it's convinced me to never order any food nor hire a Taxi through Uber ever.


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> Ok.
> This was advertised at me on Facebook.
> 
> Just what the everliving fuck!
> ...



What for the love of god? Ignoring the other more obvious and repulsive comparator, I think it's an Alien bursthing thru Baby Buddha's chest


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> What for the love of god? Ignoring the other more obvious and repulsive comparator, I think it's an Alien bursthing thru Baby Buddha's chest



I think it’s actually meant to be praying hands and that toothy boundary is meant to portray some kind of robe, but I’m not too sure.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 26, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Ugh can't stand that advert. Daisy daisy daisy...daisy......no daisy..daiSHUT UP


I nearly do myself a disservice lunging for the remote when that comes on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

Today's star exhibit. I of course reported it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Ok.
> This was advertised at me on Facebook.
> 
> Just what the everliving fuck!
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 25, 2021)

So delicious they had to label it as "food".
Seems a bit pricey too ... I seem to remember that "Soylent" was actually cheaper than this ...

Millennials, eh ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 27, 2021)

A late entry for annoying advert of the year. 

The yodelling choir wanting Dominos . Just fuck off


----------



## Chz (Dec 28, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> A late entry for annoying advert of the year.
> 
> The yodelling choir wanting Dominos . Just fuck off


Particularly since the first yodelling Dominos ad had a certain charm to it. But it was clear that taking it further was going to get really annoying really fast and they paid no attention.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> Particularly since the first yodelling Dominos ad had a certain charm to it. But it was clear that taking it further was going to get really annoying really fast and they paid no attention.



I'm fortunate enough not to have seen the first one


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2021)

I walk past Dominos on the way home - all that text on the walls - nothing to suggest that what they supply is actually *food *...


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 28, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> So delicious they had to label it as "food".
> Seems a bit pricey too ... I seem to remember that "Soylent" was actually cheaper than this ...
> 
> Millennials, eh ?
> ...


These ads piss me off too. It's a multivitamin crushed into a milkshake. You can make one yourself for 64p (Tesco Milkshake + Tesco Multivit)

Edited to correct ethanol induced grammar errors.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 28, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Ugh can't stand that advert. Daisy daisy daisy...daisy......no daisy..daiSHUT UP


I'll see your Daisy and raise you perfect... perfect....perfect... Same Jacobs twat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'll see your Daisy and raise you perfect... perfect....perfect... Same Jacobs twat.


aaargh - why did I have to go and watch that ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2021)

This is why I dropped Netflix and got Youtube premium - the only adverts I see these days are on occasional visits to Facebook.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 31, 2021)

Jesus Christ. The travel insurance one payingtoomuch is dire. 

Deliberately bad singers, singing badly. Discordant isn't charming, it's painful


----------



## 8ball (Jan 1, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Deliberately bad singers, singing badly. Discordant isn't charming, it's painful



Not convinced, but it depends on your definition of "bad".


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> Not convinced, but it depends on your definition of "bad".



Vic Chestnutt would never be in my definition of bad. Nor Neil Young..  There's plenty of singers who don't fit the x factor style of "good" singers but who are still brilliant


----------



## 8ball (Jan 1, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Vic Chestnutt would never be in my definition of bad. Nor Neil Young.



I had a flatmate years ago who couldn’t stand him, and concede that he would not be thrashing the opposition on X factor or whatever shite they have on the state broadcasting channels these days.

Ah, I do miss Vic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2022)

If you google esoteric crystal shit, then esoteric crystal shit gets advertised to you - what can I say?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> If you google esoteric crystal shit, then esoteric crystal shit gets advertised to you - what can I say?



I think it’s called “manifesting”.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Feb 17, 2022)

Just watching a postcodelottery ad and was thinking how much I fucking hate gambling ads. Then noticed that the prizes are 300,000 or 400,000 odd, which would be lifechanging enough and you'd hope would mean there were lots of people getting them. As opposed to one person winning the stupid fucking several hundred million pounds prize.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2022)

They must have read my mind.
Someone was praising Tim Spector and his personalised gut biome diet crap (same person thought the sun shone out of John Campbell's arse) and I was biting my lip and this advert shows up on Facebook.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2022)

I don't have an adblocker on my phone ...

What the hell is a "fast casual restaurant" ?


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 9, 2022)

That's some mixed up algorithm to go from Chinese cuisine, fast casual restaurants to an advert for Islamic cure and care.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 9, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 326307


 So that's dancing in the river of piss 🤣


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> That's some mixed up algorithm to go from Chinese cuisine, fast casual restaurants to an advert for Islamic cure and care.


Worth bearing in mind though if I'm ever threatened by "evil eye" or "djinns" ...


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 9, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> So that's dancing in the river of piss 🤣


Wasn’t that the title of a Parliament/Funkadelic jam c.1978? ‘(Dancing In Tha) River Of Piss’?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 9, 2022)

The all clear one.
Guy wants a holiday.
Wife ' what about your heart'?
It's all clear.
Wife ' but what about your age'?
It's all clear.
Guy ' fuck off I want a divorce you doom mongering fucker'.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 13, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What the hell is a "fast casual restaurant" ?



Cheeky Nando's?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2022)

I am trying to avoid polluting my brain with an understanding of "click funnels" ....
I still don't understand Bitcoin mining ...


----------



## 8ball (Oct 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I am trying to avoid polluting my brain with an understanding of "click funnels" ....
> I still don't understand Bitcoin mining ...
> 
> View attachment 347630



You get a computer running for fucking ages trying to solve an equation that allows you to basically create an entry in an encrypted ledger that lots of people keep on their computers. 

The ledger is a record of who has created, and who has spent, this kind of “money”.

Without mining, no spending can happen because there is no room in the book to write down the accounting details.

Lots of other people are doing the same thing.  If you get there first you get a magic token which you have to try and cash in before the price of tokens collapses and the previous entrants who got lucky need to go back to their bosses and grovel for their old jobs.

No one seems to be spending with it very much, but the mining continues, because people keep wanting lots of money for their magic tokens.

(I think this is about 85% accurate - someone will be along soon to clear up any inaccuracies)


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 20, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I am trying to avoid polluting my brain with an understanding of "click funnels" ....
> I still don't understand Bitcoin mining ...
> 
> View attachment 347630



And wtf is living remotely?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> And wtf is living remotely?


Like in the Outer Hebrides or more than 10 minutes walk from a tube station.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2022)

It's been nothing but "click funnels" on my phone at the moment (I don't have an ad blocker).
This made a change...

WTAF ??


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2022)

I report these on sight when it's an option ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 30, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I report these on sight when it's an option ...
> 
> View attachment 349493



Presumably they warm the room by starting a fire


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 30, 2022)

just had to mute the TV [we were watching something about an old film]
ad break comes on
The first assault on the eyes and ears was that heycar ad, it was nearly as annoying as the motorway ones.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2022)

This may be the most disgusting "diet" advert yet - yours for only £199 in three installments for very few calories ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 12, 2022)

Not annoying, but every kind of loony jumped on this one - about deadly microwaves, its being an unhealthy cooking method and vegan food not being healthy - and even an alt-right man-baby calling it "virtue signalling" -  most notably a French person living in the UK who took me to task when I commented ... some crazy mixed-up conspiracy shit on their profile.
I hope they continue to read the educational contents of mine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2022)

I couldn't find the Facebook adverts thread...

I only see them on my phone in the middle of the night.
This one is everywhere at the moment ...

A rechargeable water hydrolyser - presumably any salt will mean you're basically paying over the odds for chlorine bleach.

What annoys me most is the bollocks about "pesticides".

I would have been even more annoyed if this had this emerged when covid disinformation and grift was peaking ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2022)

More food paranoia ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## savoloysam (Dec 15, 2022)

Getting sick of these "I've got verisure too" adverts. In the latest one the guy says "I'm protecting all this" but all you can see is the corner of an old style CRT television. Dude not even the hardest up crack addict would steal a CRT fucking TV these days


----------



## newme (Dec 15, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> This may be the most disgusting "diet" advert yet - yours for only £199 in three installments for very few calories ...
> 
> View attachment 350694


That ones horrenddous and ridiculously overpriced for whats basically no food. 
Especially bad since you could probably put that kit together for about a fiver and it would be better to just go ask in a group and someone would give you a list lol.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 17, 2022)

Title changed from ‘Annoying Adverts 2020/2021’ to just ‘Annoying Adverts’ as we’re almost in 2023 now and this thread seemed to just run.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2022)

It's been quite a day for it.
I sometimes choose to disable adblocking for FB ...



Glucocaphin is basically broccoli - or any other cruciferous green ...




Detox soup - WTAF


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 17, 2022)

savoloysam said:


> Getting sick of these "I've got verisure too" adverts. In the latest one the guy says "I'm protecting all this" but all you can see is the corner of an old style CRT television. Dude not even the hardest up crack addict would steal a CRT fucking TV these days



In their emaciated state, they wouldn't have the strength to carry it away.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2022)

Homeopathic coffee ?


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 23, 2022)

I have absolutely had it to the back teeth with this fascination in some adverts to take an uptempo or mid tempo song, slow it down to death, put a female vocalist on it who sounds like she's uttering her last words on her death bed ala the current advert with Yazoo's Only You.

I am just waiting for the day when someone does it to Motorhead's The ace of spades or Black Sabbath's Paranoid. It will be the last straw in life from which I will finally snap


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 23, 2022)

The adverts that drive me to insane fury are the 'Gambleaware' ones.

If they had the slightest interest in the wellbeing of their 'clients', they would shut their rapacious fucking businesses, who compound the harm they do society by basing offshore.


----------

